# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  S.O.S. necesito aprender rapido

## Ignagamo

Hola.

Necesito que me digan que juegos de magia de salon se pueden aprender rapido por que antes de navidad tengo que hacer una actuacion en mi instituto para un pregon (de navidad,por supuesto). Necesito que me digais libros, dvds o algo para aprender rapido, cuanto mas sensacion cree mejor.

Gracias

----------


## Patito

En la magia es bastante difícil aprender "rápido", ya que no vas a hacer un juego sin acompañarlo de una buena presentación (a no ser que seas mudo).

De todos modos, hay algún libro por ahí que te podría interesar, como los del padre Ciuró:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/271

----------


## AmadeuS

Pero sabes algo de magia?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

El libro de colorear se aprende rápido ...  :roll:

----------


## Raicon

si sabes algo de magia puede que consigas tener exito, pero eso de aprender rápido.... :roll:

----------


## Ignagamo

Amadeus, la respuesta a tu pregunta es si, no te puedo decir que se todo porque creo q eso es casi imposible, pero se bastante, me he leido libros como la via magica(J. Tamariz) y otros sobre cartomagia y algo de numismagia, finalmente me decanté por la cartomagia y ahora me dedico mas a eso, pero ahora me a salido esta oportunidad de hacer algo de magia de escenario y no la quiero desaprovechar,aunque se que tres meses de practica en la magia no suele ser suficiente como para presentar un juego al publico y mas cuando el publico son una gran cantidad de personas; solo se algunos trucos que se puedan hacer en la magia de escenario como las 6 cartas(juan tamariz), juegos con el FP, con cuerdas y algo de produccion de cartas. Me gustaria saber mas juegos para realizar ya que se trata de que a la gente le guste el pregon y aun mas mi actuacion, aunque solo realizaré unos pocos ya que sera realizado los juegos en los intermedios de cambio de escenario y de vestimentas de mis compañeros. Gracias aunque se que no es demasiado tiempo me encantaria realizar esa actuacion pero todo depende de como vaya con la presentacion de los juegos ya que si no va muy bien se suspenderia la actuacion, pero de lo que estoy seguro es de que aunque si no se realice la actuacion en el pregon esto me servira para saber mas sobre un tipo de magia que no haya tocado. 

Gracias.
PD: A poder ser que no sean muy caros los accesorios que me hagan falta  :D

----------


## ign

Por mucho que sepas de numismagia o cartomagia, no creo que te basten tres meses para presentar una sesión decente de magia de escena.
Es más, creo que incluso se necesitan varios años para poder subirse a un escenario y presentar diferentes juegos que vayan lo suficientemente preparados como para que no falle nada.
Espero que tengas suerte, un saludo.

Ign

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues creo que tienes muy dificil poder subirte al escenario, pero podrías utilizar un bastón de aparición (de metal) para impresionar un poco y luego puedes practicar los aros chinos. Con eso creo que tendrías algo bastante decente en poco tiempo.

Un saludo

----------


## nick63nick

> Pues creo que tienes muy dificil poder subirte al escenario, pero podrías utilizar un bastón de aparición (de metal) para impresionar un poco y* luego puedes practicar los aros chinos*. Con eso creo que tendrías algo bastante decente en poco tiempo.
> 
> Un saludo


Los aros chinos, no son especialmente sencillos para realizar una rutina medio decente de aquí a navidad.

Yo hace que los tengo poco más de un año y no los presenté en público hasta pasados varios meses de ensayo y con todo y con eso, aun reconozco que el final de la rutina me queda un poco "así, así", por lo que sigo con mucha práctica con ellos.

En realidad ya lo estáis diciendo la mayoría y yo me uno también a lo mismo, es decir, creo que es muy poco tiempo para presentar algo medio decente en público.

A veces las cosas hay que meditarlas más y no aceptarlas así como así, pues al final cualquier error puede llevar al fracaso y la decepción, tanto del público, como de ti mismo.

En mi caso, he de decir que he rechazado más de una actuación por tener bien claro que no iba a dar la talla y por el bien de la magia y de mi mismo, decidí no aceptarlas.

En esto como en otras muchas facetas de la vida, el mejor consejo es que "ante todo hay que tener los pies en el suelo".

Saludos

----------


## Iñigo Urkia

Hola amigo,

Antes de nada no te desanimes.. Tú mismo has dicho que sabes hacer algo para un escenario (Siempre seis, algo con el fp, cuerdas...) Sácale partido.

Si te trabajas un buen guión, una puesta en escena, etc.. puedes sacar de ahí tres números medianamente correctos. 

Así a bote pronto con el fp puedes hacer un viaje del pañuelo firmado a un pan.

Estoy seguro de que sabes más de lo que piensas y de que no necesitas gastarte un dineral para quedar bien en esa gala.

Lo importante es que lo hagas con dignidad.

Un saludo y suerte

----------


## Solitude

Sin duda lo mejor que puedes hacer es valerte de artilugios trucados, tanto en cartas como en todo lo demás. En TiendaMagia te facilitan el poder encontrarlos.

También hay algunos juegos automáticos de tremendo impacto.

Aun así, necesitas tiempo para hacerlos bien.

Por cierto, que las cosas aprendidas muy rápidamente después no se valoran como se merecen y se suelen dar a conocer. Esperemos que este no sea tu caso. La magia se aprende a amarla de otra manera.

----------


## AmadeuS

yo he visto buenos shows basados en humor y con efectos de magia muy sencillos, si te interesa te puedo guiar un poco, hay muchos juegos que son basicos, pero con una buena presentacion usas 10 o 15 minutos por juego y se pasa un muy buen momento.

----------


## Ignagamo

Amadeus te agradeceria que me guiaras un poco en esto de la magia de escenario, ya que este es un tipo de magia que desconozco ya que no la he practicado nunca, me imagino que sera parecida a los demas tipos solo que en este caso se tiene que cuidar mas los angulos y se tiene que preparar una buena charla. Si sabeis algunos juegos automaticos sin mucha tecnica que requiera preparacion excesiva para su puesta en escena os agradeceria que me dijerais de que juegos se trata, ya sabeis que tengo solo 3 meses de preparación.

Gracias
Un saludo

----------


## Dramagic

Lee "Magia y Presentación" de Nelms...supongo que podrás leertelo en tres meses, no?

También te recomeindo que leas y ESTUDIES "los 5 puntos mágicos" de Tamariz.


Todo viene en los libros.

----------


## ignoto

¿Preguntas por juegos?

Uno de los post-it del foro es una relación de libros llenos de juegos de magia escénica.
¿Te lo has leido? Me refiero al post-it.

----------


## Ignagamo

Ooopppsss   :Oops:   no me habia dado cuenta, gracias ignoto, no me lo he leido voy a leerlo enseguida porque el tiempo apremia y aun mas cuando tengo poco tiempo para practicar. Muchas gracias

----------


## Gandalf

Hay poco tiempo para practicar así que yo me olvidaría de juegos que requieran una manipulación que no conoces. Si no sabes usar un FP o unos aros chinos correctamente olvídalo. Lo único que conseguiras es cagarla, o bien por que no te salga y se te descubra todo o por que cualquiera intuirá que estás haciendo trampa, con lo que no sabrán como lo haces pero no conseguiras hacer magia.

Es una presentación de escena, luego olvidaté de cartas y monedas salvo que tengas pantalla, y que sepas que aun con eso no serían juegos de escena.

Así que lo tienes más bien limitadito.

No dices el tipo de público, así que supongo que son de tu edad. Alguna predición fácil o un cuadrado mágico te podrían servir. Aunque parezcan muy místicos los puedes presentar de forma muy graciosa. 

Tampoco dices que tipo de escena, teatro, pequeña sala, estadio Nou Camp... Así que en referencia a lo que se puede hacer en una sala de unos 200 espectadores te recomiendo alguna rutina de cuerdas, según los gimmicks que elijas tres meses pueden ser suficientes, y no tienes por que hacer una rutina especialmente complicada. Cuerdas con imanes pueden ser muy útiles.

¿El típico de papel de periódico roto y recompuesto? ¿La jarra de leche? ¿Un número de escapismo?

Hay algunas cosas y poco tiempo... ponte ya!

----------


## Ignagamo

El salon de actos es como para unas 150/200 personas calculo yo. Habia pensado en hacer algo con el fp ya que lo manejo bastante bien: concretamente hacer aparecer en las manos unos papelillos de colores y seguidamente una desaparicion de pañuelo, o un cambio de color de pañuelo pero esto ultimo no se si hacerlo seguro ya que todavia me falta practica, pero creo q antes del dia de la actuacion lo tengo mas que preparado. Prefiero hacer una actuacion con fp ya que tengo mas seguridad que con las cuerdas y mi soltura con el fp es mucho mas natural.

Tambien me ha gustado la idea de hacer una prediccion. Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Seguire ensayando y aver que hago definitivamente. Ya ire contando mi avance para que me deis consejos de como presentar o resolver las dudas que me vayan surgiendo. 

Un saludo, Ignagamo

----------


## Ignagamo

Se acerca el día "D" el jueves 21 es la actuacion todo preparado y si digo la verdad ahora no tengo nervios espero que cunado llegue el momento de la actuacion no los tenga. Gracias por vuestras ayudas las he tenido en cuenta   :Wink:

----------


## mayico

y que harás al final en la actuación porque por lo menos a mí... me tienes en ascuas.

----------


## Ignagamo

Se me olvido ponerlo jejeje voy a hacer magia xD (obvio). Voy a hacer una pequeña rutina con cuerda, una serie de aprariciones y desapariciones de bolas con un ayuda de un pañuelo y el tipico desaparicion de pañuelo y a lo mejor (todavia no es seguro) algo de manipulacion de cartas. jejeje

----------


## mayico

digo yo que sabras que las manipulaciones de carta, son algo muy muy dificil, no se que es lo que sabes hacer de manipulación pero piensate bien ese tema. ánimo y... mucha mi..da.

----------


## Elmagojose

Hola ignagamo.

Antes de todo suerte para la actuacion, Me gustaria darte un consejo de corazon.

Antes de actuar ya sea en tu colegio instituto o donde sea debes tener un pequeño show. Mejor quesea poco y bueno q mucho y malo, si ves que algo te puede fallar por nervios o bien por no ensallarlo mucho es mejor que no lo agas, mi consejo es que antes de decir si a una actuacion tengas preparado algo asi tendras q ensallarlo mil veces en casa jeje bueno te todas formas espero q te salga bien. a el d`lite le podias aver hecho. 

Ya nos contaras como salio yo el jueves actuo tambien para un hospital.


Feliz navidad a todos.

----------


## Ignagamo

Ya acabó todo, actuacion perfecta, realize los juegos con cuerdas, bolas y manipulacion. Varios profesores me han dado la enhorabuena, a todos les encanto, y aora cuando paso por un sitio escucho en voz baja: mira el mago jejejee
Gracias por vuestra ayuda

Pd: el pregon de navidad tambien ha salido perfecto todas las demas actuaciones espectaculares  :!:  :D   :Wink:

----------


## zarkov

Que sea enhorabuena.
Felicidades.

----------


## ElIlusionista

Me alegro, yo te pensaba recomendar magi básica con cuerdas de Marko, que tiene cosas fáciles, e impactantes, pero veo que ya a acabado todo. 

Me alegro que te haya ido bien.

----------


## Alduko

moneda en la lata 4 dias lo dominas

----------


## Yonpiter

> ESCRITO EL 10 de ENERO  ... moneda en la lata 4 dias lo dominas


Y el juego de retroceder el tiempo hasta ANTES de la actuación?? ese molaria....

----------


## Eloi

> Iniciado por Alduko
> 
> ESCRITO EL 10 de ENERO  ... moneda en la lata 4 dias lo dominas
> 
> 
> Y el juego de retroceder el tiempo hasta ANTES de la actuación?? ese molaria....


También tienes el de no leer las datas de publicación, provoca mucho asombro.

----------


## Ignagamo

Bueno, aunque la actuacion terminó, dentro de poco tendre otra porque a los profesores les encantó, lo malo es que ya me han pedido varios profesores que les haga un truco al dia jajaja, yo les digo, encantado. La proxima actuacion sera a finales de enero calculo yo, no es seguro

----------


## mayico

ignagamo, iciste manipulación, eso has dicho, ami me gusta mucho la manipulación, verla me refiero, todavia... creo que es mucho para mi jejejeje, podrias enviar un video tuyo de la rutina que hiciste? grabate y así todos podemos disfrutar, que te parece?

y si necesitas ayuda para la siguiente actuación... pidela.

----------


## Ignagamo

Eso quiero yo mayico, quiero que de una vez por todas mis compañeros me puedan pasar el video de la actuacion, pero el problema es que no esta listo todavia porque el chico que lo grabo se fue de viaje en navidades y no pudo preparar el video, ya me a dicho que le falta poco pero no se. La manipulacion que yo hice fue algo fundamental, algo que yo controlaba muy bien como para que no me fallara. No creas que es mucho para ti, solo con tener animos y los videos de Jeff Mcbride( con esos aprendí yo) tienes bastante, y poco a poco te iran saliendo las cosas, ten en cuenta que yo llevo desde el verano pasado y ademas tambien me dedico, sobre todo ahora, a la cartomagia y algo de magia de salon.

Muchas gracias por ofrecer tu ayuda y animo! que si de verdad te gusta la manipulación merece la pena que te adentres en ella, yo lo veo que ese tipo de magia está bien para hacer en cualquier espectaculo, aunque no siempre se pueda hacer.

Pd: estoy impaciente por ver el video, porque mucha gente me a dado la enhorabuena por la actuacion e incluso me han pedido que les haga varios trucos mas con cartas.

Un saludo

----------

